# bears @ Panthers



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

this will probably be a sucking contest on offensive. Afraid to say we can probably suck harder than them, especially since we'll be up against a good defense. At least we have a chance. Unless we give them some points hard to see how they score much


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I didn't expect us to perform this poorly. Christ our special teams was the only part of the team that had played reasonably well. They've just killed us today and the defense doesn't seem to have realized that the bears were going to run the ball today. We should fire Fox at halftime and bench Clausen too.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Ahh **** it we knew we were going to be bad this year, just sucks shelling out cash for these tickets and seeing our owner put a terrible product on the field. I don't think Fox is going to like this season costing him a couple million on his next coaching contract either.

Our defense is surprising me every game I just wish our offense didn't like 3 and outs so much.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If Moore could have played the way we might have reasonably hoped this would be a decent team. We'd have little chance at the playoffs, but we could have won two or three of the games we have played. Really our special teams and our defense haven't been all that bad everything considered. Our offensive line has been a huge disappointment, but Clausen is just a complete liability right now and you can't expect the rest of your offense to do well when you're getting the sort of monumental incompetence we're getting from our qb.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Brings it back to Fox giving up on Moore too early. Disappointing really because everyone was hoping Clausen would be able to sit at least half the season. Now we have to let Clausen ride it out or we could potentially face Brady Quinn volume 2

I know this team is more talented then the 2001 squad but I just don't see any desire on offense. Everything is too fabricated and lazy. This has a lot to do with the playcalling but it's just depressing with the talent we have in our running game. Doesn't help that Fox is just throwing the challenge flag for fun every Sunday. Challenging a catch for a 3 yard gain on 4th and 10? I don't get it


----------

